# mk2 golf gti 8v 1985 wont start



## scramble45 (Feb 17, 2010)

I was driving home from dinner last night and my car started to buck while I was in 3rd gear going about 45MPh but the engine would still idle at stop lights and would only get up to 3200rpm while driving struggling. After parking the car and attempting to restart it this is what happens.
Click here to see video http://vimeo.com/9829705 
Also that ticking at the first of the video is a bad turn signal relay.
I just got this car about few weeks ago it had a dead battery and it acted like it was struggling for gas. I have a feeling it might be the fuel filter... Any thoughts?
Plugs and wires look okay.
Also my heater doesn't work and I am assuming thats the heater core but I don't think that would be related to this issue.
I have seen other posts similar to this one but not sure if there issues are exactly the same as mine.
Thanks


----------



## laminaytrap (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: mk2 golf gti 8v 1985 wont start (scramble45)*

Make sure your fuel pressure is good.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: mk2 golf gti 8v 1985 wont start (laminaytrap)*

should be about 40-50 psi at the end of the rail


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: mk2 golf gti 8v 1985 wont start (ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin* »_should be about 40-50 psi at the end of the rail
cis uses higher pressures than efi
read the faqs in the cis section. you have cis-e + knock box.
fuel filter is a maintenance item, so replace that.
look for vacuum leaks.
build a dpr test harness to check dpr current to get an indication of how the car is running and go from there.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: mk2 golf gti 8v 1985 wont start (ziddey)*

o my bad! i here alot of talk about this *dpr test harness * what is it? and is it used only for cis or can i use it on my digi too?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: mk2 golf gti 8v 1985 wont start (ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin)*

cis-e has a dpr to provide fine fueling control. There's a nominal current that's supposed to be running through it, but it can adapt to an extent for wear and tear. In the end, if everything has been corrected, but fueling still isn't right, you need to measure the current going through the dpr to get an idea of what's happening, and to be able to adjust it back to normal. Since ammeters need to go inline with the circuit, most people build a harness to plug in between the dpr and the ecu so as to not have to cut apart the engine harness (no one likes a cut and spliced harness).
Really, the test harness just has male and female plugs so it can go in between the dpr and the stock harness to allow you to hook up an ammeter.
Check the cis faqs for more information.
Digifant is efi. Injectors are controlled by the ecu directly. It will learn how to set the idle mixture based on o2 sensor readings over time. To set the baseline idle mixture, you're supposed to use a co analyzer on the test pipe, but you can get away with unplugged the o2 sensor and hooking it up to a voltmeter and going off that (obviously this assumes your o2 sensor works)


_Modified by ziddey at 7:14 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## 87GOLFITB (Dec 27, 2008)

Replace your fuel filter and check the screen filter in your fuel dizzy. I assume the car was running fine before this?


----------



## scramble45 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: (87GOLFITB)*

The car was having problems starting but after i got it cranked over and running I would drive it with no problems for days but then this happened.


----------



## 87GOLFITB (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you have a repair manual? Doesn't have to be a Bentley, Haynes/Chilton's will work too. 
Start with the easy stuff and eliminate them first. Change the filter, listen for the pumps. Check for vacuum leaks. You can crack open a fuel line at the distributor to check for fuel. Check for spark (don't think this is an issue though since the car was running). If all of that is fine and the problem still exists you'll need to check fuel pressure and maybe your timing. Hopefully you just have a gunked up filter 
I've had similar problems with my 87 Golf and my 81 320 and neither had the same solution. CIS is as mysterious as it is simplistic. 


_Modified by 87GOLFITB at 8:06 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## scramble45 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: (87GOLFITB)*

Thanks for the quick reply I have the hayes manual in paperback and PDF which i like better. I will start with the basics and work my way to the other stuff.


----------



## onewiper (Aug 29, 2002)

Also check for a jumped timing belt.


----------



## mk285gti (Feb 11, 2010)

hey dude i have a 85 gti that this happened the other day same thing there are 3 fusible links on the main harness in engine bay one of my wires was just making contact and the connecter by battery i could send u pick of what im talking about check those out


----------



## mk285gti (Feb 11, 2010)

looking at ur video seems like something is drawing alot of power from battery do a current drain test on electrical system of car if u need help let me know


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk285gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk285gti* »_looking at ur video seems like something is drawing alot of power from battery do a current drain test on electrical system of car if u need help let me know 










it's likely you've got a massive air leak. When you're cranking the cold engine, the cold start valve is giving extra fuel, but once the car is started, the valve shuts off, and the engine starves for gas. A quick test would be to see if you can keep it running with starter fluid, or have a helper hold up the cis air plate.
Read up on how to tune cis-e in the cis section.


----------



## scramble45 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Well I managed to get the car to start running after replacing the fuel filter and unplugging the mass air sensor. The car turned on I then proceeded to try and plug the mass air back in and it continued to run. But for some reason now It seems to be running on 3 cylinders, I checked for spark and they are all getting spark. Any ideas?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (scramble45)*

change your plugs, wires, cap and rotor. VWs are EXTREMELY picky about ignition system parts.


----------



## scramble45 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: (Glegor)*

I have narrowed my problem down to a fuel problem in one cylinder, i removed the injector to test the spray pattern and it doesnt spray at all. So then i removed the line from the injector, then proceeded to start the car and it just barley dripped from the line. I am not sure what to try next, do i need a new fuel new disributor block? Thanks.








Also i thought i might add that the fuel line that i took off i blew out with an air compressor and it was clean. I attempted to blow out the fuel distrubtor block but that didnt help. I am still bypassing the mass air sensor.


_Modified by scramble45 at 5:30 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (scramble45)*

I don't think those fuel distributors are really serviceable. Check the CIS section. There might have been a link to dissembling it, but I'm most likely wrong. Hit up the local junkyard and snag a fuel distributor.
And the cis air metering plate is not a sensor. It directly regulates fueling in the distributor.


----------



## 87GOLFITB (Dec 27, 2008)

Go to the CIS section and start reading the FAQ at the top of the page.


----------



## scramble45 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: (87GOLFITB)*

Problem was it was firing out of order. Fuel distributor was unnecessary. I am just glad she runs agian. So Plugs/Cap and wires and that was all she wrote. :-D lets just hope it stay running for a while.


----------

